# Downloading CS6 Trials



## BadgerBoy (Feb 12, 2006)

So I'm attempting to download CS6 free trials from here, 

Download Adobe CS6 Trials: Direct Links (no Assistant or Manager) | ProDesignTools

but I'm getting the following error message:



> Access Denied
> 
> You don't have permission to access "http://trials2.adobe.com/AdobeProducts/PHSP/13/win32/Photoshop_13_LS16.exe?" on this server.
> Reference #18.179ca5d8.1406058745.da96839


Any ideas as to why that might be?

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

From the instructions:


> *You need to have a free Adobe account and be logged into it to use the links below*, as Adobe sets a session cookie on your browser that allows you to access the direct download links. Otherwise, you will receive an “access denied” or “resume your download” message preventing the connection. So please follow these instructions carefully or the links will not work!
> 
> Adobe recommends temporarily turning off any surfing restrictions you might have running, like site or cookie blocking, filtering, firewalls or antivirus software. *Click «HERE» to visit this page first*, before clicking any of the links in the table below – this is critical!


----------

